# 4x4x4 methods



## Am1n- (Dec 25, 2009)

I have some time on my hands so I'm trying to get as many solutions (with different methods) for 1 scramble for the 4x4x4.
The one's I've already done:
- simple redux + fridrich
- k4
- Some meta methods (http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17783&)
- cage and sandwich variations (cage, sandwich, a roux variation of sandwich)
- Human Thistlewaite(I'm going to post this solution, because I haven't seen anything on this for 4x4x4)

The ones I'm going to do:
- Blockbuilding/Heise
- ZZ ( if I find some info on miniGOINGS's variation I know he's working on)

So my question is: What other methods should I look in to? And if you want, could you post a solution for this scramble (see: end of the post) of that method.

I know there is a lot info on the wiki, but I'm basicly interested in 3x3x3 adaptations for the 4x4x4.

The scramble:
Uw' B L' F2 R2 D2 Fw2 Uw' L2 B2 Fw L' Rw2 R' Fw' L' R2 F2 Uw2 B Fw F2 U2 R B2 Uw Rw Fw2 Rw' Uw Rw D L' R U Rw U' B' R2 B2


----------



## Am1n- (Dec 25, 2009)

HTA:

Scramble:
Uw' B L' F2 R2 D2 Fw2 Uw' L2 B2 Fw L' Rw2 R' Fw' L' R2 F2 Uw2 B Fw F2 U2 R B2 Uw Rw Fw2 Rw' Uw Rw D L' R U Rw U' B' R2 B2 

Solve:
centers: B Rw2 L2 Uw2 R Fw D' B' Rw' B2 Rw (11/11)
Rest of the centers: R F' Dw' R Dw R2 B' Dw R Uw F Uw F Uw F Uw2 Dw' R2 Dw (19-1/29)
EO: F (R' D R) Uw' (L D2 L') Dw2 ( B D B') (L' D2 U' L)
Uw' (R U2 R') Uw (L' U2 L) Uw2 (B U' B') R2 Uw (L D2 L') Dw' F2 Dw
Dw R2 Dw R2 F2 Dw F2 Uw' R2 Uw R2 Dw2 (48/77)
CO: L’ U R2 U’ L U F’ U B2 U’ F’ D F D’ B2 D F’ (17/94)
8 dedges: D Rw2 U' R2 U' F2 U F2 Rw2 (9/103)
Rest of the dedges: R2 Uw2 Dw F2 Dw' F2 Dw' F2 Uw F2 Dw' F2 Dw F2 L2 Dw2 L2 Uw' (18-1/120)
Centers: U' l2 U' r2 U l2 U2 l2 U r2 U' l2 U2 (13-1/132)
F2 u2 r2 u2 r2 (5/137)
R2 u2 b2 u2 b2 (5/142)
Rest: R' F R' B2 R F' R U' R2 U R2 D2 F2 (13/155)
U M2 D2 S D2 S' D' S2 D'
F L2 F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 F'
D2 S' D2 S
E' B2 E B2
M' E2 M E2 (29-1/ 183)

alg.garron.us

mvg


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 26, 2009)

hehe, mebbe i should post a sandwich solution just for fun.
skrambel: Uw' B L' F2 R2 D2 Fw2 Uw' L2 B2 Fw L' Rw2 R' Fw' L' R2 F2 Uw2 B Fw F2 U2 R B2 Uw Rw Fw2 Rw' Uw Rw D L' R U Rw U' B' R2 B2 (as abuv)
small letters are inner slice moves. :3

first center: y2 R' Uw2 U' y' Rw (4)
second center: z2 u Rw U2 Rw' (4)
F2C: 8 moves

FL corners: y L' U2 L y' z R U' R' U' R' U z' (9)
CLL: U R' F R U F U' R U R' U' F' (12)
corners: 21 moves

1st dedge: z' x' (R M)2 U' r' U2 M2 U' (6)
2nd dedge: (L M) U r' U2 M' U (6)
3rd dedge: x2 U' l U2 l2 U' (5)
4th dedge: Rw z2 R L U M2 U' (6)
5th dedge: (L M)2 l U r' U2 M' U (7)
6th dedge: (L' M') U' M' U (4)
7th dedge: (L M) L U' l' U (5)
8th dedge: Lw x' U R U' M' U R' U' (8)
first 8 dedges: 47 moves

B2D: L' B2 l2 B2 l2 (5)
L2D: x2 r' U2 l F2 l' F2 r2 U2 r U2 r' U2 F2 r2 F2 (15)
midges: 20 moves


1st look centers: x' l' U r U' l U r' U' (8)
2nd look: y2 U r U' l' U r' U2 r U l U' r' U (13)
3rd look: x U l' U' r U l U2 l' U r' U' l U (13)
4th look: U' y' l' E l U2 l' E' l U' (9)
centers: 43 moves

total: 139 moves

finish

P.S. I did find better solutions after messing up the steps for the first 2 centers, like super easy centers/midges but harder dedges and stuff. Too lazy to refind them, though. I must comment that in this solution, the centers are pretty bad. I don't usually get such bad centers except like once in 15 solves, at the maximum?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 26, 2009)

Haha, I saw my name and was like "Ohhh..." but yea, I'm still working on it. I have 1 big thing that I'm trying to figure out; would it be better to solve F2L while edge pairing/EO, or complete edge paring/EO and then do the 3x3 solve?


----------



## blade740 (Dec 27, 2009)

Four by four? How about ROAR BY FOUR!!!!!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 27, 2009)

ROAR!, just 3 more...


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 27, 2009)

Mack Daddy: kekekkeke


----------



## blade740 (Dec 27, 2009)

Did a 124 move (block turn metric) rouxbyfour (ROARBYFOUR) solve, but then after consulting alg.garron.us I think I messed up the scramble <_>


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Dec 27, 2009)

I just got a 104-turn solve using my variation of sandwich, but I can't find the solve again! I know that I took 10 turns for the first two centers. The first layer was done after 25 turns. I can't remember what happened in the rest of the solve except for the centers only taking 2 algorithms.

I think I did one of the turns wrong in the scramble...


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 27, 2009)

somerandomikekid: I found a solution with 2 look centers as well, but I couldn't find the solution again; it would probably be in the low 120s or perhaps below =P it has nice center control too...=(


----------



## Am1n- (Dec 28, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Haha, I saw my name and was like "Ohhh..." but yea, I'm still working on it. I have 1 big thing that I'm trying to figure out; would it be better to solve F2L while edge pairing/EO, or complete edge paring/EO and then do the 3x3 solve?



I think that depends on how you do EOLINE:
-> full: all front, back and down centers are made + l and r D-edges (like a regular 3x3x3 EOLINE). I think edge pairing will have to be done in 3-cycles...
-> same as above exept you don't care about the u-layer, that way you can easaly pair edges with u/Uw turns
-> EOLine on the l-slice (or r slice). That way you can pair edges with r/Rw (or l Lw)

for the last 2, you probably will have to do centers last.

I'm also interested how you orient the edges, since I was told that edges only have a permutation on the 4x4x4, and no orientation)

mvg


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok, here we go.



Am1n- said:


> -> full: all front, back and down centers are made + l and r D-edges (like a regular 3x3x3 EOLINE). I think edge pairing will have to be done in 3-cycles...



This was the original idea, but it failed pretty fast.



Am1n- said:


> -> same as above exept you don't care about the u-layer, that way you can easaly pair edges with u/Uw turns



I hadn't thought about this. EOline is an initial 2x2x4 block. But you would have to solve the U centers as well. I'll think about this.



Am1n- said:


> -> EOLine on the l-slice (or r slice). That way you can pair edges with r/Rw (or l Lw)



This is what I'm working on.



Am1n- said:


> for the last 2, you probably will have to do centers last.



Yea, I'm working on it.



Am1n- said:


> I'm also interested how you orient the edges, since I was told that edges only have a permutation on the 4x4x4, and no orientation)



Well, I'm not actually orienting the individual edges, I'm orienting the dedges.


----------

